# mud boxes



## POOZER (Jun 22, 2011)

<P>Anyone no the best setting for columbia fat boy 12" box,have tried some but haven't found the right one. Keep getting to much mud and lots of fish eyes in mud.</P>


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ummm thats a pretty generic question my friend. It can depend on allot of things. What kind of mud you use, what coat your on, how thick or thin your mud is, how worn down the blades are...

We need more details.
I would assume because you're using a 12" that your doing your final skim, in which case you would want to keep it fairly tight. Probably around 4.
But like I said, you didn't supply us with enough detail for us to adequately answer your question.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It has been my experience that telling you what number to run your box on, is pointless. There are too many factors that vary from box to box. Just like angleheads.

How old is the blade? Is it set correctly? Are you leaving to high of a crown? What size box did you use first? 8 or 10? Do you double run your seams? If you don't know what I mean by double running, watch this vid.




PA knows some guys that set on 5, their box puts out more mud than ours on 1.

If you can't get a number that is close to what you want, you will have to adjust the tension thingamabobber. (Yes, that's a technical term) 

Any questions, just ask

cheers


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You can't call your video double running Fr8train, your going to confuse everyone with the terms double up or tracing . What your doing would be called "normal":yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

POOZER said:


> <P>Anyone no the best setting for columbia fat boy 12" box,have tried some but haven't found the right one. Keep getting to much mud and lots of fish eyes in mud.</P>


You are lacking in information, but,,,,, since this is the internet.....

just to fire a long shot out there........

lay your 12" box face down on a flat surface, and check out how much of a crown or arch there is on your blade. On #5 you should see no crown, the blade will be laying dead flat.

Odds are, if you ran your box on #5 to coat your previous work (10 or 8 inch box) you will have a heavy edge. Run it at #4 and the edge should be tight and it should skim your joint tight also. running the box on #3 or greater, it should begin to load.

So......... start buy checking out your crown:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

And if that Crown doesnt work - try this one and share it with 2buck.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I knew Ontario was good for something. :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> You can't call your video double running Fr8train, your going to confuse everyone with the terms double up or tracing . What your doing would be called "normal":yes:


I consider tracing to be following behind the box with a knife, and going over every seam. (Like how PT used to before he came on here):yes:

And I live in a free country, so I can call it whatever I want.:tt2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I knew Ontario was good for something. :whistling2:


Don't forget John Labatt in London (though I was a molson fan).

Plus Ontario invented all the important things,,,,, like

The telephone

Hockey :yes:,,,, and the instant replay,,,, b/c hockey is so fast

Insulin

The wonder bra

Good thing were not arrogant in Ontario:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Good thing were not arrogant in Ontario:whistling2:



That's probably why we invented Superman !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I consider tracing to be following behind the box with a knife, and going over every seam. (Like how PT used to before he came on here):yes:
> 
> And I live in a free country, so I can call it whatever I want.:tt2:


Hahaha! You tell him Fr8!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I consider tracing to be following behind the box with a knife, and going over every seam. (Like how PT used to before he came on here):yes:
> 
> And I live in a free country, so I can call it whatever I want.:tt2:


free country, i thought some guy called Obama was in charge now:whistling2:

Soon you will be just like us, The United states of Canada has a nice ring to it.......eh'


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------

